# PC signing in to Temporary profile



## mikeman2001 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hello,

I was browsing the internet on Internet Explorer yesterday and my PC unexpectedly shut down. When I turned it on again, it said it had signed me into a temporary profile and I don't know how to get back to my old one. I am using a Lenovo G570 with Windows 8.

PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

HI and Welcome to TSF!

This this here:

How to Exit from Windows 8 - For Dummies


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If after restarting Windows logs you into the temporary profile, then your profile may be corrupted. Try this: Fix a corrupted user profile


----------

